# Macbook Pro Review



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi all, Strat here and I recently (as in 2 days ago) purchased a Macbook Pro laptop from FutureShop (I hear Apple has terrible shipping from their site to Canada). This is my review on it.

First off, this is what it looks like.

























Mine was the 2.2Ghz Intel Core Duo Processor, nVidia 8600M GT, 4 GB Ram, 120GB Harddrive (Might upgrade that)

*Features* 
Backlit Apple and Keyboard - I found the backlit keyboard to be a very nice feature. Doesn't help me so much since I don't look at the keyboard to type, but it would definitely help out other people.

Drop Protector - Basically, if you drop your Macbook Pro, it senses that it is falling, and the hard drive locks up for safety. VERY nice feature.

iAlertU - If you put the alarm on, if ANYONE puts a finger on the laptop, other then you, it snaps a picture of the person with the webcam, and turns off and starts giving off a really loud alarm.

Boot Camp - This gives you the ability to run Mac OSX AND any Windows Operating System (I installed XP), and it actually runs faster, then on my Lenovo.

Magnetic AC Adapter/Charger - This is added safety, if you step on your cable while your laptop is on a table, it won't drag it down. It will just disconnect the cable.


*In General*
I love this laptop. It syncs music to my iPod almost instantly. The sound in the built in speakers are integrated, and are surprisingly clear. The screen is one of the few laptops out there that uses an LED screen (NOT LCD!!). It can get UBER BRIGHT. The screen also automatically darkens/brighens depending on how bright the room is. 

I love the operating system, Mac OS X. It was built off of Unix, and has never given me a problem. Programs start practically right when you click on them.

I got the 1-year warranty that comes with it. The Apple Rep at Future Shop said if it doesn't break in the first year, it will never break. Hope that's true! 

That's my 2 cents on this laptop, feel free to ask any questions.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been considering switching to Mac for my next laptop. I almost died when I saw you have 4 gigs of RAM. My freakin hard drive is only 8 gigs!!!!!

Here's to 7 year old technology.

TG


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I've been considering switching to Mac for my next laptop. I almost died when I saw you have 4 gigs of RAM. My freakin hard drive is only 8 gigs!!!!!
> 
> Here's to 7 year old technology.
> 
> TG


LOL, I hear ya, my P.O.S. Compaq downstairs has like a 5 gig Hard Drive...


I'd definitely recommend you get a Mac. You won't know what I mean till you take one for a test drive though, I'd say get to Future Shop/ Best Buy, or drive down to the states and go to one of the Apple Stores to test one out:smile:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> I'd say get to Future Shop/ Best Buy, or drive down to the states and go to one of the Apple Stores to test one out:smile:


Problem is I loathe stepping foot in either place and despise their customer service (same company). Every time I go there the store is in complete disarray with 10 staff members talking to each other and paying absolutely no attention to customers. 

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There are 2 Apple Stores in Toronto. One at Yorkdale and one at Sherway Gardens.

There is also a Mac Warehouse in Waterloo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> There are 2 Apple Stores in Toronto. One at Yorkdale and one at Sherway Gardens.
> 
> There is also a Mac Warehouse in Waterloo.


No to mention there are dedicate Apple compute stores around Ontario like Carbon Computing.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya if you want helpful service, go to one of the Mac stores mentioned. If you know what you want, and just plan to go in and buy it Futreshop is fine. Don't expect to get much help with questions or anything from the Futureshop guys though.

Although, that is changing a little as the new Macs get more popular. A couple of the guys at the Orangeville Futureshop are actually really knowledgable about them.

I have used Macs for years because I do some design and web work. The new iMac's are a really treat though. Small, powerful and way less money then they used to be. Some people will say they are still too much, but they are worth every penny to me and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I just want to say, I have been on mac computers for around 3 years now just because of their music abilities. I made the switch because they are the industry standard in studios.

I would never go back.

But I just wanted to state, that apple shipping to canada is far from poor. I found it quite amazing actually. I have ordered a laptop, and 2 ipods all on separate occasions and was very pleased. My last purchase was an ipod, I was given a 3-5 business day estimate for delivery... very next day there was a knock on my door, next day delivery with no extra cost.... 

But back to macs in general, it is my opinion that they will eventually be the more popular OS for more reasons than I would have time to list. I had an old ibook, now I have the macbook pro and an imac.

welcome to the good team.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya I never had problems with Apple's shipping either. There are stocking problems at times when the computers first come out. But as for shipping, they use Purolator and the items usually arrive the next day.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

People buying christmas presents via the website this year got a rude awakening. Apple estimated ship dates are based purely on best case scenarios and are never updated with realistic figures.

Buy Now ships in 1-2 business days translated into ships in 2-3 weeks. Needless to say there were a few christmas presents that didn't show up on time.

If you are in a rush it's better to buy through an authorized dealer.

.02


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> There are 2 Apple Stores in Toronto. One at Yorkdale and one at Sherway Gardens.
> 
> There is also a Mac Warehouse in Waterloo.


And the Toronto Eaton's Centre - been there just around a year or so.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea, if you go into the Apple Forums, it's shipping hell, and my iPod Nano took 3 weeks to ship...with an ESD of 1-3 days...

The delivery was quick though.


Their shipping is still not as bad as Dell's


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Their shipping is still not as bad as Dell's


I've ordered many systems from Dell and never had a hickup, everything arrived on time or early.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

wanna check out something sexy..

check out the new mac air...

incredible..
puts my old ibook to shame lol..


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Whoops, Robert already mentioned it.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

the macbook air is a piece of crap. No cd drive?! And with the maximum 80gig hard-drive that thing is already out of date and it is brand new! Anyone who has anything to do with music on their computer would kill this thing far too quick... it is ment for people who make spreadsheets and word documents for their big business as they travel. Just my 2 cents on that... after much discussion about it with people while we had a break in the studio. You are better off dropping an extra couple hundred bucks and get the pro... its a tiny bit heavier but makes more sense as far as features including ram and hd.

only cool thing about it other than size is the touch pad has some cool features... check out the video on apple.ca if you dont know what I am talking about.

I am done now.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

^
Agreed.

Steve Jawbs really screwed up on that one lawl.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've ordered many systems from Dell and never had a hickup, everything arrived on time or early.


The Dell issues seem to be a fairly new problem. You can read a lot about it in various forums online. We bought a monitor from them, and it took 3 months to get here. My brother works for an engineering firm that orders a lot from them, and he says the customer service just all of a sudden got horrible, and the shipping delays they are seeing are ridiculous.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The Dell issues seem to be a fairly new problem. You can read a lot about it in various forums online. We bought a monitor from them, and it took 3 months to get here. My brother works for an engineering firm that orders a lot from them, and he says the customer service just all of a sudden got horrible, and the shipping delays they are seeing are ridiculous.


 
Just ordered a very customized laptop for my brother, it's being delivered today. 5 days early. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> I got the 1-year warranty that comes with it. The Apple Rep at Future Shop said if it doesn't break in the first year, it will never break. Hope that's true!



That is absolutely NOT true. I really recommend buying Apple Care for as long as you can. I think 3 years is max. Don't be sucked in.
I have had 3 Power Books now. All have had major issues within the 3 years. Luckily, all was taken care of. All laptops will have issues over their lifetime. It can't be helped. It's the nature of the beast. Being that they are portable things happen, bounces and bumps and being dropped all contribute to a laptops life expectancy.
My lease is just up on my current 17" G4 and I will be getting a new 17" Mac Pro by the end of the month. :banana:


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Buy the apple care. 

My buddy spilled a pop all over his macbook pro laptop... fried the whole computer. Took it into the apple store, told them he didnt know what happened... the could clearly see it was covered in pop. They said they would have to try and figure out if it would be able to be fixed. Long story short, next day they called him up with a brand new laptop, with all his stuff on it, they said the old one was a write-off. 

I, on the other hand, did not buy the apple care... year and a half after buying, my laptop monitor is busted... going to cost me to have it fixed.

damn it. I hate warranties but apple takes care of "their people" lol


----------

